# Why do you smoke Cubans?



## 2skinny (Oct 28, 2015)

Why do you smoke Cuban cigars? I had a Cuban cigar in Grand Cayman and it reminded me of Kentucky tobacco barns. NC cigars just do not have that raw tobacco smell / taste. My dad raised burley tobacco in Kentucky for many years. I worked in the tobacco fields from planting the tobacco beds to taking the tobacco to market. To me, the smell of tobacco curing in the barn reminds me of many pleasant memories with my dad, uncles, cousins, great uncles and grandfathers (long gone). Cuban cigars have this curing tobacco smell and taste. To me, the smell of curing tobacco and Cuban cigars is one of the best smells on this planet. If you enjoy the smell of Cuban cigars, you owe it to yourself to check out a barn full of curing tobacco in early November in Kentucky. There's nothing like it. I would love to visit Cuba and see firsthand how they cure tobacco. 
Why do you smoke Cubans? To me it has never been the lure of forbidden fruit, NC just do not compare.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

It's not forbidden in my part of the world. They are easy enough to get almost everywhere. I don't necessarily go for Cubans by default. Some of my favorites are Cubans, but non-Cubans make up at least 40% of my smokes, and sometimes as much as 60%. Availability is what counts. 

Now, I will be the first to admit that deep down I prefer Cubans, and in a sort of snobbish/elitist way, which isn't fair. I only came into Cubans because of availability, but I am becoming more adventurous and going after non-Cubans because they are there. The holy grail of cigars is out there, the nicotine nirvana, and I can't wait to find it. Right now I'm getting a kick out of the trip. 

It's the same with whiskies. I used to be strictly either Irish or Scottish, but I got into Bourbon thanks to my father. Now I wouldn't hesitate to try a French, Belgian, or even Japanese whisky. I have even tried (quelle horreur!) Indian whiskey on more than one occasion. Beggars can't be choosers in some parts of the world.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.



2skinny said:


> Why do you smoke Cuban cigars?


well Jeremy, living here in SO FLA i would be insulting the very person giving me the stick - so i indulge

as for the formative early years of developing smells and tastes, i remember farming in Germany, and that aroma of cows and horses that i can identify again here in DAVIE during a RODEO, but alas my olfactory and cognitive functions are no longer sharp, so i could not distinguish cigar tobacco to any reliable extent - except to know which ones i like and which ones i don't like

FREE CIGARs are ones i always like, and so, as i typically get my CUBANs gratis, i can say i do enjoy them

otherwise a visit to the CONNECTICUT VALLEY may expand your horizons in cigar tobacco farms

frankD


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I smoke CC because they just seemed to be more balanced plus they have that barnyard aroma and the taste of baking spice, intense fresh baked bread that I just cannot find in a NC or at least I have not found a NC yet that has that. I won't use the forbidden fruit thing because CC's make up about 75% of my stash, about 35+ boxes and for those who know, they are not hard to get all. They will not be a 100% replacement to my NC's as those have flavors and aromas that CC's don't have. I just can't compare the 2, Apples and Oranges.


----------



## 2skinny (Oct 28, 2015)

elco69 said:


> I just can't compare the 2, Apples and Oranges.


I agree 100% on the apples to oranges comment. There is no comparison to me. The CC seem more "raw", unrefined, if you will.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

I find most CC's to be good,and most NC's not good.
So,I mostly smoke CC's and very few NC's.Pricewise,both are similarily priced , CC's are even more competitive.For example , at the price of Gurkha royal challenge,I can have a RASS or Hoyo petit robusto and any CC petit corona I like , monte no.4 comes to mind.So, choice is easy for me and my taste.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I've only had one legit Cuban and I did enjoy it. I would probably smoke more just to compare, but I'm not willing to pay the prices and shipping. Then there is the possibility that they won't make it through customs.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

NormH3 said:


> I've only had one legit Cuban and I did enjoy it. I would probably smoke more just to compare, but I'm not willing to pay the prices and shipping. Then there is the possibility that they won't make it through customs.


Prices are very reasonable, but it all depends on the sources, most places will rip you off. All the vendors that I deal with, don't charge for shipping. Get a good vendor who will refund or reship if they get snagged.

About 90% of my CC's fall into the $7-$9 range, I do have a few spendy boxes for special occasions, and those are about $12-$26/stick on box price.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> I've only had one legit Cuban and I did enjoy it. I would probably smoke more just to compare, but I'm not willing to pay the prices and shipping. Then there is the possibility that they won't make it through customs.


i have very few boxes that i paid over 10 bucks for a 25 count. now are there a few i like that are more yes.

what one did you have and do you have anymore in que?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Prices are very reasonable, but it all depends on the sources, most places will rip you off. All the vendors that I deal with, don't charge for shipping. Get a good vendor who will refund or reship if they get snagged.
> 
> About 90% of my CC's fall into the $7-$9 range, I do have a few spendy boxes for special occasions, and those are about $12-$26/stick on box price.


There's the rub. My spending for cigars is usually $5 or less per cigar. Even 7-9 is way out of my budget.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

NormH3 said:


> There's the rub. My spending for cigars is usually $5 or less per cigar. Even 7-9 is way out of my budget.


There is a Under $5 section for CC's. I just picked up a box Of Paratagas Mille Fleurs for $85, so just a tad over $3/stick


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

elco69 said:


> There is a Under $5 section for CC's. I just picked up a box Of Paratagas Mille Fleurs for $85, so just a tad over $3/stick


Unfortunately the rules don't allow us to trade info on CC's. I have no clue where to buy these things and my telepathic powers haven't worked in years.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

^ Rules are rules :yo:

BTW, to answer the OP, I smoke CC's because it's a...*Family Tradition*


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I smoke CCs for the same reason I smoke NCs and the same reason I drink beer, wine, or scotch. It tastes good, pairs well, and let's me relax for a bit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## TN-ffemtp (Oct 10, 2015)

2skinny said:


> Why do you smoke Cuban cigars? I had a Cuban cigar in Grand Cayman and it reminded me of Kentucky tobacco barns. NC cigars just do not have that raw tobacco smell / taste. My dad raised burley tobacco in Kentucky for many years. I worked in the tobacco fields from planting the tobacco beds to taking the tobacco to market. To me, the smell of tobacco curing in the barn reminds me of many pleasant memories with my dad, uncles, cousins, great uncles and grandfathers (long gone). Cuban cigars have this curing tobacco smell and taste. To me, the smell of curing tobacco and Cuban cigars is one of the best smells on this planet. If you enjoy the smell of Cuban cigars, you owe it to yourself to check out a barn full of curing tobacco in early November in Kentucky. There's nothing like it. I would love to visit Cuba and see firsthand how they cure tobacco.
> Why do you smoke Cubans? To me it has never been the lure of forbidden fruit, NC just do not compare.


I think you nailed it pretty good. The first CC I had, the first thought that came to my mind was "this tastes like the tobacco barn smells" I had never tasted that before in NC cigars. There are some NC that I really like, but the CC are different in a better way. I too have worked tobacco here in East Tennessee, very hard work, but lots of good memories. And as you said, there is something about that smell of walking into the barn on a cool November morning when the tobacco is in case.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Because I like them


----------



## 2skinny (Oct 28, 2015)

TN-ffemtp said:


> I think you nailed it pretty good. The first CC I had, the first thought that came to my mind was "this tastes like the tobacco barn smells" I had never tasted that before in NC cigars. There are some NC that I really like, but the CC are different in a better way. I too have worked tobacco here in East Tennessee, very hard work, but lots of good memories. And as you said, there is something about that smell of walking into the barn on a cool November morning when the tobacco is in case.


I'm glad someone out there knows what I mean. Haha. I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

As a European it's not the forbidden fruit aspect for me either and yet I almost exclusively smoke Cubans. I enjoy a little age on my cigars (about 5 years and more) and apart from that the flavour profile of Cubans just agree more with my palette the new world cigars still come without box dates. So there is no way of telling how much age they have on them.

I also find the new world cigars less authentic as I feel they use poor business practices to reel in customers: copying secundairy band styles from LE, RE and vintage series and use terms like 'habana' and 'post embargo' to pretend it's Cuban. Even Davidoff recently launced the Churchill line. Churchills favourite brand was RyJ and he never smoked a Davidoff in his life as the Davidoff didn't exist as a cigar brand till 2 years after Churchill passed away. Churchill got his cigars from Alfred Dunhill and there is no proof he ever bought a cigar of Zino Davidoff or even met him. Basically I feel the new world cigar brands aren't trying to sell me the quality of their own product but instead they try to sell me 'how much their product is like a Cuban'. So why don't I get that instead?


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

NasierK said:


> As a European it's not the forbidden fruit aspect for me either and yet I almost exclusively smoke Cubans. I enjoy a little age on my cigars (about 5 years and more) and apart from that the flavour profile of Cubans just agree more with my palette the new world cigars still come without box dates. So there is no way of telling how much age they have on them.
> 
> I also find the new world cigars less authentic as I feel they use poor business practices to reel in customers: copying secundairy band styles from LE, RE and vintage series and use terms like 'habana' and 'post embargo' to pretend it's Cuban. Even Davidoff recently launced the Churchill line. Churchills favourite brand was RyJ and he never smoked a Davidoff in his life as the Davidoff didn't exist as a cigar brand till 2 years after Churchill passed away. Churchill got his cigars from Alfred Dunhill and there is no proof he ever bought a cigar of Zino Davidoff or even met him. Basically I feel the new world cigar brands aren't trying to sell me the quality of their own product but instead they try to sell me 'how much their product is like a Cuban'. So why don't I get that instead?


Agreed


----------



## 2skinny (Oct 28, 2015)

NasierK said:


> As a European it's not the forbidden fruit aspect for me either and yet I almost exclusively smoke Cubans. I enjoy a little age on my cigars (about 5 years and more) and apart from that the flavour profile of Cubans just agree more with my palette the new world cigars still come without box dates. So there is no way of telling how much age they have on them.
> 
> I also find the new world cigars less authentic as I feel they use poor business practices to reel in customers: copying secundairy band styles from LE, RE and vintage series and use terms like 'habana' and 'post embargo' to pretend it's Cuban. Even Davidoff recently launced the Churchill line. Churchills favourite brand was RyJ and he never smoked a Davidoff in his life as the Davidoff didn't exist as a cigar brand till 2 years after Churchill passed away. Churchill got his cigars from Alfred Dunhill and there is no proof he ever bought a cigar of Zino Davidoff or even met him. Basically I feel the new world cigar brands aren't trying to sell me the quality of their own product but instead they try to sell me 'how much their product is like a Cuban'. So why don't I get that instead?


It drives me crazy that there are two distinct Brands called Partagas, Cohiba, Montecristo, Sancho Panza, RyJ, etc. The NC "feel" like commercialized copies. To me, the taste and smell of NC is just "not there".


----------



## NCPANTHERZFAN (Aug 9, 2014)

About 90% of my CC's fall into the $7-$9 range, I do have a few spendy boxes for special occasions, and those are about $12-$26/stick on box price.[/QUOTE]

Like those Esplendidos the just landed last week? Lol


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

2skinny said:


> It drives me crazy that there are two distinct Brands called Partagas, Cohiba, Montecristo, Sancho Panza, RyJ, etc. The NC "feel" like commercialized copies. To me, the taste and smell of NC is just "not there".


I never had any in all honest but 'commercialised copy' sounds about right. I call them marketing cigars sometimes. Their focus is on marketing instead on making an excellent product. A lot of people say Cuban soil and climate is the best in the world... but I'm not sure. I'm also into tea and I try a lot of different teas with different brewing methods from all over the world. You can't really say tea from one region is better than the other. It's different but not necessarily better. I like to think the sam goes for tobacco too. If they spend more time testing and researching what works best for their region they might be able to come up with an equally good product.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I smoke them because they taste good.


----------



## Tommy219 (Dec 3, 2014)

Because Cubans is what I first started smoking and been traveling there for the past 3 years for vacation and I always bring some home. I wish I brought more home last year since I'm almost out and probably not going back there this year.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

because they're the best


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

I love how many people defend that they don't think one or another is "better", but then totally go on to say how much better one is.

I smoke cigars, some are from Nicaragua, some from DR, rarely Honduras (that I know of, yet), and some are from Cuba.

I used to work at a wine & spirits shop (the only place to get wine or liquor in PA), and some customers would come in week after week and get the same bottle of wine. I asked them why they picked that wine, and they said, "Because I like it the best", or "Because it is my favorite", or "I like the taste more than that of the others" - and while this seems to make sense at first, I realized that with the vast span of wine created, from all over the world - you could drink a bottle a week and never have tried them all in a lifetime. So *HOW* did these people know that what they had was really their favorite? I assume they did what most people do, create boxes for themselves to live in. I understand, it's comfortable, you know, knowing things. Or at least feeling like one does.

I'll never get to try all of the cigar lines ever created, and there are probably quite a few I'll skip out on. There are definitely those that I enjoy enough to go back and try again, or pick up a bunch of them to have over the years. But I can't say that when I smoke the NCs that I like that the experience is in any way eclipsed by the CCs that I like. When starting into CC I smoked a lot more %-wise, but that was because they come more readily in the sizes that I prefer. But with a little work, I've found many NCs in those smaller sizes as well, and enjoy them just as much, if not more. It's not NC vs CC for me, it's Cigars I like vs Cigar's I don't like as much. Where they come from is irrelevant.

Yes, there are different profiles, etc. But I also have different moods. Like tobacco, I am organic, I change, and I prefer not to create boxes for myself, there are enough people trying to put me in those already.


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.



SeanTheEvans said:


> I love how many people defend that they don't think one or another is "better", but then totally go on to say how much better one is......"Because I like it the best", or "Because it is my favorite", or "I like the taste more than that of the others" - you could drink a bottle a week and never have tried them all in a lifetime. So *HOW* did these people know that what they had was really their favorite?


SeanTheEvans,

i have a different reason for holding that PERDOMO GORDO are my favorite (and do indeed agree one may not be better than another for someone but simulataneously say this stick really is superior to the others) - and i have shared this issue with NICK Perdomo on more than one occasion - i simply HATE when i find a favorite and enjoy it for a while at a certain price-point, say $6, and then it gets RATED, something stupid, and guess what ?, yup, the price goes UP to $9 and then again to $11 ..................this also happened to me with the WAVELL and GISPERT MADURO ROBUSTO and a number of others so that i thought it was personally directed towards ME !..........

and so yes i went on to find EVERY gordo sized stick in the $6 range that could compare to that now INDECENTLY over-priced and utterly unchanged otherwise PERDOMO GORDO (maduro / CT / corojo).............QED: i can say FROM EXPERIENCE that the Perdomo is my favorite BY HAVing tried all the others [and can now buy it on clearance or soon to be discontinued once its marketing and promotional costs are fully amortized over its campaign]

just sayin

frankD


----------



## c.ortiz108 (Nov 16, 2013)

I smoke them to impress the ladies as I drive around in my red Camaro. :eyebrows: 

I liked certain cigars from all the cigar-producing countries, and dislike some from each, too.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Something that passes unnoticed especially to US smokers is the fact that in most non US countries , NC cigars are much more expensive than they are in US.You can buy a $3-4 cigar(in US) for 7-10 euros in many European countries.You can also buy for example a montecristo petit edmundo for 10 euros.I cannot think of any European smoker not to prefer the monte.For him it is surely the better cigar.
I can buy a partagas aristocrat for 3.95 euros in my country and I have to pay 8 euros for an Indian tabac cigar or similar that sells in the US for $2-3.Again,for me there is no doubt which is really the best cigar for the price.
So, in a way,there are better cigars than others.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

concig said:


> Something that passes unnoticed especially to US smokers is the fact that in most non US countries , NC cigars are much more expensive than they are in US.You can buy a $3-4 cigar(in US) for 7-10 euros in many European countries.You can also buy for example a montecristo petit edmundo for 10 euros.I cannot think of any European smoker not to prefer the monte.For him it is surely the better cigar.
> I can buy a partagas aristocrat for 3.95 euros in my country and I have to pay 8 euros for an Indian tabac cigar or similar that sells in the US for $2-3.Again,for me there is no doubt which is really the best cigar for the price.
> So, in a way,there are better cigars than others.


I'm guessing because that's partly down to the higher 'sin taxes' that Euro govts impose on tobacco products.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Sure , but sellers also are in many cases responsible.Same taxes go for CC's too.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

NasierK said:


> As a European it's not the forbidden fruit aspect for me either and yet I almost exclusively smoke Cubans. I enjoy a little age on my cigars (about 5 years and more) and apart from that the flavour profile of Cubans just agree more with my palette the new world cigars still come without box dates. So there is no way of telling how much age they have on them.


Agreed.


----------



## stunna (Dec 16, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Prices are very reasonable, but it all depends on the sources, most places will rip you off. All the vendors that I deal with, don't charge for shipping. Get a good vendor who will refund or reship if they get snagged.
> 
> About 90% of my CC's fall into the $7-$9 range, I do have a few spendy boxes for special occasions, and those are about $12-$26/stick on box price.


Where do you buy? I'm spending $30-$80 for CCs!!!


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

stunna said:


> Where do you buy? I'm spending $30-$80 for CCs!!!


Sorry, we are not allowed to discuss vendors. Check your PM in regards to my other stuff.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Why? Let me take another shot at this...


I hear the NC guys talk about putting their cigars down with inches left to go. I nub nearly every CC down to 1/2" and that final 3rd is, more often than not, the best part. I've tried that with NC's, but rarely find one that's as good in the final 3rd as the first 2/3rds, much less the end being the best part. That should say something about Cuban tobacco.
I also hear the talk about never relighting a dead cigar that's been left to sit overnight. I do it regularly with CC's with little ill effect... at least none that puts me off enjoying it. I started a PMF, a cheap-Charlie of the CC world, 3 days ago. Time got in the way and I had to put it down. I relit it yesterday and it was great... but again, time got in the way and I had to put it down before finishing. Had only a few spare moments today and didn't want to start a new cigar. So I picked up what was left of that PMF, third day, and lit it to see if it would smoke okay. Okay? It was sublime!


Let's just call it "resiliency"! Not only do I love the flavor profiles common to CC's, but those flavors hold up to use and abuse.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I smoke them because they are far and away better. Head and shoulders above the rest!

Case in point--currently long term in the D.R. for work right now and did NOT think to bring a stash of CCs. I figured I would have an abundant supply of NC cigars around and it would be simpler to just buy a smorgasbord of the local stuff for a nice little lark....a little variety. As such, I have been stuck smoking a wide variety of NCs and have not been pleased. 

For the first time in YEARS I am forced to go back to D.R. cigars and it has been a horrifying experience. The flavor and taste is simply not there. No one will ever convince me that they are on the whole an inferior product. I got my start in NCs like most people and did several years with them...when I crossed over to the dark side my NC count quickly went to zero where it has remained...nothing on this experience has convinced me to change my plans. I can't wait to get back to my coolerdor.


----------



## LaVidaPuro (Apr 30, 2016)

I smoke them for the unique flavor profiles that I haven't really found in NC. I like variety, so I'm happy to smoke good NC's as well. My palate isn't that precise as some reviewers seems to be, but there's just something about the earthy, often leathery and spicy complexity that I don't find in NC's. I often find myself just going 'Wow' when I'm smoking a good CC. Happens much less with NC's.
@curmudgeonista, I've never tried to relight a CC, that's pretty amazing, having tried it with NC's to, of course, ill effect.


----------

